# Rust



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

When did you last put a wax job on that cruzen of yours ?


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

I literally just bought it a week ago it had 63 miles on it and I drove up to PA and back to NC then got it washed and noticed it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

For starters...I see your in North Carolina...so that is probably not helping because you are in a area where sea salt is and that's just as bad as road salt if not worse. Secondly, this is the first time I heard of this. One question I have is, how often do you wash it? Did you get a rock chip on there and never touched it up soon as it occurred? Did you use a harmful chemical that caused it? I don't think GM is the one to blame here right off the bat. So you don't need to go there right now with this. If you properly care and maintain the paint like your suppose to, like regularly wash it, wax it, and clean it, that paint will last a long time. I wash mine twice a week...wax it 4 times a year..and basically clean it inside and out every week. Mine is flawless completely.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Are you sure it isn't rail dust?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...iscussion-forum/9347-silvery-spots-paint.html
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/2751-rust-paint.html

If so, take it back to your dealer and explain the situation. They should take care of it for you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm thinking rail dust as well. At 1300 miles even bare, untreated, metal shouldn't be rusting.


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

its rust and I've owned it a week and took it on a road trip what part of that didnt you get?? I washed it twice once when I got to PA and once when I got back. When I saw the rust spot I clay bared the spot to recheck it. Yep still there...Its rust! and again Ive had the car a WEEK, plus the dealership is responsible for the initial detail and they did that, wash, wax, and cleaned window stickers off. One more time for the slow one....one week ago actually 9 days ago I bought this car.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Care to put up some pictures we can actually use? Have you taken it back to your dealer and showed them yet? If rust, it would be covered under the 3 year/36k mile bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steviecruze said:


> its rust and I've owned it a week and took it on a road trip what part of that didnt you get?? I washed it twice once when I got to PA and once when I got back. When I saw the rust spot I clay bared the spot to recheck it. Yep still there...Its rust! and again Ive had the car a WEEK, plus the dealership is responsible for the initial detail and they did that, wash, wax, and cleaned window stickers off. One more time for the slow one....one week ago actually 9 days ago I bought this car.


Contact the GM customer support people on this forum and they'll get this taken care of.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

if its rust it is covered under the 6 year 100k rust warranty


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We are sorry to read about your rust problem though and we are not slow !
We are just trying to be helpfull to you man !!!!so with out further ado good luck to you chuck with your little Rust issue !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Evofire said:


> if its rust it is covered under the 6 year 100k rust warranty


From the Chevy Warranty Information website:


> *Sheet Metal
> *GM vehicles are designed and built to resist corrosion. All body and sheet metal components are warranted against *corrosion* for 3 years or 36,000 miles, whichever comes first. Plus you’re protected even further from *rust-through* *corrosion* for a minimum of 6 years/100,000 miles (whichever comes first). Application of additional rust-inhibiting materials is not required under the corrosion coverage and none is recommended. See your GM dealer for terms of this limited warranty.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> its rust and I've owned it a week and took it on a road trip what part of that didnt you get?? I washed it twice once when I got to PA and once when I got back. When I saw the rust spot I clay bared the spot to recheck it. Yep still there...Its rust! and again Ive had the car a WEEK, plus the dealership is responsible for the initial detail and they did that, wash, wax, and cleaned window stickers off. One more time for the slow one....one week ago actually 9 days ago I bought this car.


Is that tone really necessary?

These folks are trying to help you - but you return their help with insults. 

Is that what you think this web forum is about?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Okay dude...If your referring this to me, all I was doing was trying to help you. I was just trying to help you get to the bottom of it. You didn't have to be a total prick about it. It was simple questions. I wash mine once a week, wax it 4 times a year, detail it weekly, and do regular routine maintenance in between oil changes and rotates. Ive not had or seen one spot of rust on my car. If you care for it like I do, any person shouldn't run into this problem. Im not saying this cant of wont ever happen, but doing the stuff I do a normal consistant basis, you should not have these issues. Applying a paint sealant helps tremendously. Its more advanced than a synthetic wax. I was going to share something with you on what you could do to fix it on your own, but since you had to act like a dick to me, im not going to. Good day sir


Not Good at all , some times you have to just let it roll off ...

You have to Be cool Stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes Man !

If you would Like to get your hands wet . I will ablige you with a Wash and Wax Job on Me Cruzen . It would be worth IT to Me Cruzen to put you to work on me Cruzen !


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

haven't taken it in I just noticed it yesterday night.


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

One reason I hate forums and texting, you get the wrong impression from ones typed words. I wasnt trying to raise a stink. What I was implying by the message I sent back was just that I've had the car a week...normal people who buy a brand new vehicle dont usually go through it with a fine tooth comb they just want to drive it and be impressed. Not trying to pick a fight, I did that for 20 years.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

If you have bare steel, it's going to rust. That's not the cars fault. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

Suns_PSD said:


> If you have bare steel, it's going to rust. That's not the cars fault.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


hows it bare?? I dont understand?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steviecruze said:


> normal people who buy a brand new vehicle dont usually go through it with a fine tooth comb they just want to drive it and be impressed.


I think if you are spending 25k for a car, you should go over it with a fine tooth comb, a strong light, and a magnifying glass. You took possession with 63 miles on the clock. That tells me it was a demo, or it was dealer traded, and thus it had been driven on the public roads where it could pick up a stone chip. Evenmore reason to be more critical of things. Yeah, the detail guys should have caught it, but it's still a warranty situation.


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> I think if you are spending 25k for a car, you should go over it with a fine tooth comb, a strong light, and a magnifying glass. You took possession with 63 miles on the clock. That tells me it was a demo, or it was dealer traded, and thus it had been driven on the public roads where it could pick up a stone chip. Evenmore reason to be more critical of things. Yeah, the detail guys should have caught it, but it's still a warranty situation.


I didnt pay 25 for for starts, and with a fine tooth comb I'm personally not gonna pull out the white gloves and crawl around in the engine bay. Thats the point of buying a new car...its new. As far as the miles they were all test driving miles and had a salesman with it the whole time it was being driven. So no it was not a demo or trade in or any of the above.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Rail dust


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry that you have to deal with this situation at all but it should be covered under your B to B Warranty. If you have any issue when you go into the dealership or have any questions please send me a direct message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If it turns out to be rail dust instead of true rusting of your paint, try a product called Carpro Iron X, which is notorious for getting rail dust/brake dust and other stuff like that off paint and wheels


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

had a friend look at it thats a auto painter and he says its rust, its bubbled and under the paint.


Starks8 said:


> If it turns out to be rail dust instead of true rusting of your paint, try a product called Carpro Iron X, which is notorious for getting rail dust/brake dust and other stuff like that off paint and wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> had a friend look at it thats a auto painter and he says its rust, its bubbled and under the paint.


Please post a couple close up pics. I had a sort of similar experience with a new Jeep Grand Cherokee once. The underside of the car looked 20 years old after just a couple months.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I'm sorry that you have to deal with this situation at all but it should be covered under your B to B Warranty. If you have any issue when you go into the dealership or have any questions please send me a direct message.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


This 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> My car has just 1300 miles on it and I found a rust spot on the roof of the car. Not happy with GM as this is the second vehicle(2010 Caddy cts painted 3 times) with paint issues. The rust spot is the size of an ink pin point and the only reason I saw it was it was making an oil in water streak on top of the car. Check your cars out peeps.


A rust spot the "size of an ink pin point"...really? Get a tube of touch up paint, and fix it yourself. It is surely no worse than a paint chip that can happen in 3 miles of driving. Can't believe you're complaining on a forum about that before you go to your dealership. They would take it in and have if repaired in 10 minutes or less, or give you the touch up paint to do it yourself. I doubt seriously you could compare it to your Cadilac that was painted 3 times.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> As far as the miles they were all test driving miles and had a salesman with it the whole time it was being driven. So no it was not a demo or trade in or any of the above.


I will tell you right now this doesn't mean crap.. The salesman with the car the whole time?? HAHA I work at a dealership and I promise you that when people get in a car to go to lunch or go run some errands or even test drive that they could careless about taking care of it.. I have seen 70-80K Cadillac's sitting on the lot with under 100 miles with chips and all kinds of things wrong with them.. Also I have seen a car being pulled off the transport truck with less than 1 mile on them and the front of the car looks like it has 200,000 on it these cars go from Lordstown to the rail yard then get picked up by the transport truck $hi+ happens... Take it to the dealership they will fix it, everything is covered under warranty.. But why would you get on a forum and starting insulting us?? Just remember YOU came to US for help.. "And for the slow one"?? Keep that crap to yourself!!


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

WOW! Are you mad? I cant tell? I wasn't ASKING for help I simply made a post about it. Please show me where I said HELP? Maybe I'm just a little angry that I've bought two brand new vehicles with paint issues. Wasn't taking it out on anyone, but a few took it as that. Read my initial post it explains it. As for the slow one comment....refer to first post then read down how many times the same comments were made. Its like no one read the initial post. I belong to a few car forums as I have 5 sitting in the driveway, but I must say a couple of you all are easy to get your britches up around your nips. Don't read to deep into a post and think some one (me) is insulting anyone. 



WhiteAndBright said:


> I will tell you right now this doesn't mean crap.. The salesman with the car the whole time?? HAHA I work at a dealership and I promise you that when people get in a car to go to lunch or go run some errands or even test drive that they could careless about taking care of it.. I have seen 70-80K Cadillac's sitting on the lot with under 100 miles with chips and all kinds of things wrong with them.. Also I have seen a car being pulled off the transport truck with less than 1 mile on them and the front of the car looks like it has 200,000 on it these cars go from Lordstown to the rail yard then get picked up by the transport truck $hi+ happens... Take it to the dealership they will fix it, everything is covered under warranty.. But why would you get on a forum and starting insulting us?? Just remember YOU came to US for help.. "And for the slow one"?? Keep that crap to yourself!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steviecruze said:


> WOW! Are you mad? I cant tell? I wasn't ASKING for help I simply made a post about it. Please show me where I said HELP? Maybe I'm just a little angry that I've bought two brand new vehicles with paint issues. Wasn't taking it out on anyone, but a few took it as that. Read my initial post it explains it. As for the slow one comment....refer to first post then read down how many times the same comments were made. Its like no one read the initial post. I belong to a few car forums as I have 5 sitting in the driveway, but I must say a couple of you all are easy to get your britches up around your nips. Don't read to deep into a post and think some one (me) is insulting anyone.


Some people here get a little hot-headed. If it gets out of hand, I start giving warnings and then infractions. We gave a guy a temp ban last week for this. 

Sounds to me like a dealer visit is in order. Contact GM first and file a case with them before going in. That way it can be documented with GM that you had this issue. Will work in your favor in the future and will ensure the issue gets resolved correctly and promptly. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## steviecruze (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks and I'll give an update.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Some people here get a little hot-headed. If it gets out of hand, I start giving warnings and then infractions. We gave a guy a temp ban last week for this.
> 
> Sounds to me like a dealer visit is in order. Contact GM first and file a case with them before going in. That way it can be documented with GM that you had this issue. Will work in your favor in the future and will ensure the issue gets resolved correctly and promptly.
> 
> Sent from mobile.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I still bet its rail dust. I have it on mine and it takes a bit to get it off the paint. Just washing it won't do it. Mine is white so I can see them fairly well and I just use a good cleaning polish on the spot and they go away for good. Clay bar is not going to remove these as well as just a little rubbing with a good cleaning polish.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steviecruze said:


> thanks and I'll give an update.


So we're closing in on six months. Can you give us an update?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Must of been rail dust


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ lol..... Updates?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

cruze2011white said:


> Clay bar is not going to remove these as well as just a little rubbing with a good cleaning polish.


I used a clay bar and they came right out on mine..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm getting ready to polish all of the brake particle rust off of my white Eco. Every spring it needs a good hit from my rotary polisher and some finishing compound to get those little rust spots off. The back of the car in particular is always covered in them.

In my experience these can come off very easy (even with a clay bar), or they can be a real bear to get out. The good news is that these rusty particles are only adhered to the surface of the paint, not embedded in it. My method of polishing with a finishing compound and a foam pad removes them without leaving any scars in the paint.

Note that heavier "rubbing" compounds or aggressive polishes WILL leave marks in your paint that you will have to remove later with a finishing compound. I've found these to be unnecessary, and a little extra elbow grease (or pressure on the polisher) will take care of them using a fine compound without running the risk of paint damage.

To the OP, there's some good advice in this thread. Looking forward to an update on this situation.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought all cars now have galvanized sheetmetal. That's why all car makers now have extended rust warranties. My 2008 Vibe has dozens of small rock chips that I have neglected to touch up. No rust, just gray primer like surface.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I pulled the aero panels off the bottom of my diesel yesterday to power wash and clean the salt out of them. I found several things, some surprising, some not:

1) I was expecting lots of salt residue under there aero panels. There was almost none. It was good to get what little there was out, but honestly it was a waste of my time to worry about it and pull them off for that reason alone. (Side note, the aero panels are very easy to remove for anyone interested.)

2) I was both pleasantly surprised and disappointed with the underside. Despite no rustproofing at all (just lots of trips through the car wash this winter), there was almost zero rust on the car (see exception below) after it's first salty winter, which was the pleasant surprise. I was expecting more.

The disappointment was that there _was_ rust, but it was all limited to the exhaust pipe and bare metal directly attached to or very close by it. This stands to reason as heat speeds oxidation. It's hardly enough to worry about and fully expected, but still disappointing as the "fresh" look of a brand new car's undercarriage is already gone. Yes, I know it can't last forever, but after drooling over the undercarriages of cars that have spent their lives in Las Vegas, my heart sank just a little.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

PanJet said:


> 1) I was expecting lots of salt residue under there aero panels. There was almost none. It was good to get what little there was out, but honestly it was a waste of my time to worry about it and pull them off for that reason alone. (Side note, the aero panels are very easy to remove for anyone interested.)


This is good to hear. I'm planning to take all the panels off my Eco to clean under them soon, I haven't done it yet and the car has been through two winters now. I don't undercoat either.


----------

